# [Audition] Hall



## mammuteffect (19. März 2006)

Ich bin Neuling in Adobe Audition und bräuchte einen Halleffekt. Also als wenn man in einer Werkstatt steht und da irgendwo Musi läuft. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Dieter3628 (7. April 2006)

Hallo mammuteffect,

in audition: Effekte/Verzögerungseffekte/Hall bringt die Räumlichkeit auf den Originalton. 

Für die zusätzliche Hintergrund-Musik: diese auf weiterer Spur, leiser, ebenfalls mit Hall, ggf. klanglich bearbeitet, zumischen. 

Gruss Dieter


----------

